# stripers



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i have heard of some of yall catching stripers before and i was wondering were and how do u target them. because before a week or so ago i didnt even know u could catch them here. so this is what i have figured out from ben. u need a 15lb outfit with a stiff rod, 5-6in mullet with a 30lb leaders, and that a good place for them is the "diversion". he to tell brant peacher that he told me to post.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

stripes not in this area.



You want to back up the river to Logan Martin? I can help.


----------



## swampy (Aug 15, 2008)

Blackwater/Yellow rivers the FWC stocks these waters with stripers every year. The best fishing is in the upper Blackwater Bay, near the river mouths in the fall and winter and upstream in the summer. Sometimes, the best time to go is at night. Be prepared to bag 10-, 20- or even 30-pound striped bass. Use live mullet, menhaden or shrimp for bait. Shad-imitating lures also work. 



In Escambia River the FWC has begun stocking this river annually, alternating striped bass and sunshine bass. Anglers catch both species in the lower 10 miles of the river during fall and winter. The fish migrate up-river in the spring. Dawn and dusk are prime times for striper fishing, especially on a falling tide. In the lower tidal part of the river, points of land extending into the river are good fishing spots. The best baits on this river are live mullet and menhaden, shad- or mullet-imitating lures, live shrimp and twister-tail type jigs.


----------

